# 25 weeks, how's all the other pregnant ladies doing?



## Smit (Jan 26, 2012)

Hi ladies

Not posted in ages, I'm 25 weeks now and all going well diabetes wise. I'm still on a 1 to 1 ratio and my consultant is quite surprised by this. Hypoing lots so have slashed lantus from 16 to 12 which has stopped the many hypos. I keep waiting for my insulin levels to go up but so far nothing. How's everyone else doing?

On a not so great note I've got a throat infection, so on antibiotics. I fought a nasty chest infection for 6 weeks at the start of my pregnancy and have never really recovered from it and now this.

Hope you are all well. X


----------



## Northerner (Jan 26, 2012)

Glad to hear that things are going well with the insulin, and that you've managed to get the hypos under control  Hope that infection clears up soon!


----------



## PhoebeC (Feb 1, 2012)

Smit said:


> Hi ladies
> 
> Not posted in ages, I'm 25 weeks now and all going well diabetes wise. I'm still on a 1 to 1 ratio and my consultant is quite surprised by this. Hypoing lots so have slashed lantus from 16 to 12 which has stopped the many hypos. I keep waiting for my insulin levels to go up but so far nothing. How's everyone else doing?
> 
> ...



I kept waiting for my levels to go up they never did just got lower and lower on less and less insulin, your nearly there hang on it there  xx


----------



## novorapidboi26 (Feb 1, 2012)

Hey.............

Good to hear from you again, glad all is well on the baby front and the blood sugars, you seem to be coping well.................long may it last..........

I am expecting a wee girl on the 25th May..................cant wait........


----------



## mum2westiesGill (Feb 1, 2012)

novorapidboi26 said:


> I am expecting a wee girl on the 25th May..................cant wait........




Hi novorapidboi26,

My daughter is 21, she'll be 22 in May, just 2 days before your wee girl is due, 23rd May.


----------



## Babysaurus (Feb 3, 2012)

Hi Smit, 
I am 21 weeks today and starting to look pregnant instead of just fat! 

The diabetes side of things has been a bit of a nightmare tbh, not for the first 4 months due definately the last 4ish weeks. Lots of ups and downs and now on a pump which, once the levels are right, ought to hopefully calm things down considerably. I have been in tears with it today with frustration, after being so in control for so long (well, forever) I now feel quite clueless a lot of the time! 

Still, onwards and upwards. I am hoping that side of things settles down soon enough, it's not like I am not putting the effort in! 

Other than diabetic related crap, I have been finding things pretty easy - no major morning sickness, nausea or whatever. I am tired but not overbearingly so so, relatively speaking, am having it easy from that perspective.


----------



## CATMAC (Feb 6, 2012)

Hi All, 

Not been on laptop for long time.  Good to hear your updates.  
I am now 25 weeks my due date is the 18th May.  After a few weeks suffering from sickness just been suffering from normal pregnancy conditions like heartburn, backache and tiredness.
As Babysaurus says its nice when you start looking pregnant and not just fat.  Enjoying all the kicks and punches from the baby.  I have not found out what I am having (so far) looking forward to a surprise. 
I must say that the care I have been receiving at Wishaw Maternity unit has been great. My insulin ratios have changed slightly but they have warned me from now on they might go up lots.
Now on the countdown to finishing work which cant come quick enough.
Take care everyone, x


----------

